# TSA Recognized Locks ?



## uop1497 (Dec 20, 2015)

On my last trip to Japan, at the airport check in counter, I was told there is a luggage lock which is approved by TSA .

Does anyone know where to buy the TSA approval luggage lock and how much it cost. 

If you already bought it and have the image of this lock, please share

Thank you


----------



## DeniseM (Dec 20, 2015)

You can buy them lots of places - like Amazon.  Just google TSA approved locks.

More Info:  http://blog.tsa.gov/2014/02/tsa-travel-tips-tuesday-tsa-recognized.html


----------



## Jimster (Dec 20, 2015)

*tsa*

Don't hold your breath that they won't cut it off.  Luggage locks have gone by the way of the buffalo.   Don't put anything in checked baggage that you can't afford to lose.


----------



## DeniseM (Dec 20, 2015)

Some people recommend using zip ties, and carrying extras in your carry-on, so you can just replace them if they are cut off.


----------



## uop1497 (Dec 20, 2015)

Dennise & Jim,

Thank you for your reply & link.

@Jim,
I normally do not leave valuable item in my checked luggage, but I prefer my to lock my luggage  for a peace of mind, specially for out of country trip. If TSA normally cuts the lock instead of open it with their special key, I do not see benefit of using TSA approved lock at all.

I read somewhere on internet, it said people prefer to lock their luggage with zip ties. Have you done that and will that be O.K with the airline check in counter


----------



## DeniseM (Dec 20, 2015)

It's not that TSA "will" cut off your lock - in theory, they have a master key that they can use.  But if they can't open it with their key, or they are in a hurry, they can cut off your lock _if they want to._

Same with zip ties - if they need to inspect your luggage they will cut of the zip ties - but if you have more zip ties in your carry on, you can just replace them.


----------



## Jimster (Dec 20, 2015)

*ties*

Yes you can use zip ties, but i don't see the point.  If any one wants to get inside your luggage, how long do you think it will take to cut them off?  They simply won't deter anyone.  In the worst case, it might actually tip off someone that you have something valuable in your luggage. 

Even if the TSA honors the lock, if you are going to Japan, they probably won't.  When i was in Chiina I witnessed them demanding to look in every piece of luggage and even have all the contents unpacked.  This included carry on luggage.  Needless to say the check in took several HOURS.  Thank god I had 4 hours to kill.

The truth is no one i know uses locks any more but if there are some holdouts out there who do, they are just kidding themselves that it provides any form of security at all.  Keep anything you don't want to lose in your carry on.  Even having said that, there are instances where people on the plane have lost things by theft while flying in the air.  So you even need to keep an eye on your luggage then.


----------



## silentg (Dec 20, 2015)

DeniseM said:


> It's not that TSA "will" cut off your lock - in theory, they have a master key that they can use.  But if they can't open it with their key, or they are in a hurry, they can cut off your lock _if they want to._
> 
> Same with zip ties - if they need to inspect your luggage they will cut of the zip ties - but if you have more zip ties in your carry on, you can just replace them.



We bought a couple of TSA approved locks, when we bought new luggage. Denise is right, they broke one of them off our suitcase in Rome, Italy. They put a note in my suitcase in Rhode Island that they searched my suitcase because I had put a can of tomatoes in the checked bag. They left the can in the bag. I understand why they have to check safety first! I just feel bad they checked thru our bag of dirty clothes cause we were on our way home!
Silentg


----------



## dougp26364 (Dec 20, 2015)

uop1497 said:


> On my last trip to Japan, at the airport check in counter, I was told there is a luggage lock which is approved by TSA .
> 
> Does anyone know where to buy the TSA approval luggage lock and how much it cost.
> 
> ...



There available nearly everywhere you shop that sells luggage. Even stores like Walmart and K-Mart carry them. They're not very sturdy and can be cut off easily. We still use them anyway.


----------



## x3 skier (Dec 20, 2015)

I rarely if ever check a bag but if the need arises, I use zip ties. It just to keep the bag closed while it goes the baggage destruction machinery in the airline system. If somebody wants into it, nothing's going to stop them but the zip ties (if they aren't cut) do keep my clothes from ending up on the ramp or elsewhere. 

I also have Red Oxx bags that have "monkey fist" zipper pulls that can be laced together to serve the same purpose. 

Cheers


----------



## pd2yvr (Dec 20, 2015)

Hi Everyone,

Bringing bit of an inside perspective, having just retired after 35 years in airline management.

Good suggestions on previous posts and many people use both methods. If some nefarious character wants to get into your bag, they can and will, and in some cases there will be no signs of exterior tampering. Baggage agents often have a jailer's ring full of different keys for the myriad of luggage and lock manufacturers. They have this to help determine ownership if the luggage ID is missing or luggage tags torn off. Airport baggage systems and conveyor tracks are harsh on bags. Savvy travellers usually leave either their intinerary or contact coordinates written on a sheet of paper inside their checked luggage. This will save you days of frustration and reunite you with fresh underwear a lot quicker than not.

One thing about zap straps, you'll have to carry something to cut it off eventually. A "small" nail clipper will usually work and can be taken through security. I use TSA locks...one for checked bag and always have an extra in case my carry-on bag need to be checked at departure gate (commuter or downgauged aircraft).

Since all bags get screened, be mindful that thick liquids like containers of honey and maple syrup present an x-Ray profile similar to explosive materials and you may get paged at your gate or find a "We were here" note from TSA left inside your suitcase.

Lastly, invest in a cinch strap with a metal ratchet locking system to strap your checked bag. It has saved many a bag from splitting open and acts as a further deterrent to prying hands.

We joined TUG less than a year ago and recently purchased out first TS through resale. Enjoy reading the new posts and always learn a bit more every month. 

Happy and Safe Travels,

Paul


----------



## taterhed (Dec 20, 2015)

We avoid checking large quantities of liquids if possible.  I like to check wine/liquor, but it does raise problems.

Can goods etc... filled with fluid?  I'd avoid.  Too many secondary inspections etc...

JMHO


----------



## DeniseM (Dec 20, 2015)

Canned goods are so inexpensive, and heavy, why would you pack them?


----------



## dioxide45 (Dec 20, 2015)

Jimster said:


> Yes you can use zip ties, but i don't see the point.  If any one wants to get inside your luggage, how long do you think it will take to cut them off?  They simply won't deter anyone.  In the worst case, it might actually tip off someone that you have something valuable in your luggage.
> 
> Even if the TSA honors the lock, if you are going to Japan, they probably won't.  When i was in Chiina I witnessed them demanding to look in every piece of luggage and even have all the contents unpacked.  This included carry on luggage.  Needless to say the check in took several HOURS.  Thank god I had 4 hours to kill.
> 
> The truth is no one i know uses locks any more but if there are some holdouts out there who do, they are just kidding themselves that it provides any form of security at all.  Keep anything you don't want to lose in your carry on.  Even having said that, there are instances where people on the plane have lost things by theft while flying in the air.  So you even need to keep an eye on your luggage then.



I would agree. Don't bother locking your luggage in an attempt to keep anyone out. As long as you are dropping if off at the airline checkin desk and picking it up at the baggage claim, the only people that have access to the luggage are airline and TSA personnel. Sure there have been a lot of reports at some airports about expensive items being stolen from bags, I suspect a great many of those bags had lock on them.

The key is, don't pack anything of value. Then you really have nothing to worry about.

Our bags have a built in combo lock. I do snap the zipper pulls in to it, but I don't bother to roll the code to lock it. If someone wants in bad enough, they have other ways.


----------



## uop1497 (Dec 20, 2015)

Thank you ALL for giving  good advice.

I always carry some water bottles in my checked luggage and a few seal snack bag no matter where I fly. If TSA personnel want to open it to check, that is fine with me . 

I do not worry to loose some of my stuff in the checked luggage. I am worried that if my luggage unlock, it will be very easy for someone to put in the illegal stuff (drug) .  That is the main reason why I want to buy the TSA approved lock the first place . 

pd2yvr,
"cinch strap with a metal ratchet locking system to strap your checked bag". If you can share the image for me to see how that looks like. Thanks


----------



## pd2yvr (Dec 21, 2015)

Uop1497

Currently on holiday in Hawaii so have limited access with my iPad but Amazon has them under "Lashing Straps". Come in different colours and lengths, nylon web strap about 1"wide, metal clasp head. Similar in style to what one might use to secure some cargo on car rooftop. Do not get the ones with wide webbing and plastic clasp connectors as one good bang will break or snap the clasp. Also makes it easy to grab your bag off the baggage belt on arrival. In thirty years and several hundred flights, haven't had one break and am only just going onto my second one as the strap webbing is getting a bit worn. Good way to differentiate your bag from all the other (mostly) black bags as well.


----------



## Crif (Dec 21, 2015)

*TSA Locks: Does Your Luggage Have One?*

Hi All,
I am sharing some advice regarding TSA Lock.
TSA locks protect your luggage from theft and potential damage at security checkpoints. When you travel to the United States or Canada however, you need to take an extra step to make your luggage more secure and avoid having the U.S. Transportation Security Administration (TSA) or Canadian Air Transport Security Authority (CATSA) cut off locks if they decide to do an inspection.

To learn more about TSA Lock. 
http://blog.ricardobeverlyhills.com/tsa-locks-luggage-one/

Best
Crif


----------



## taterhed (Dec 21, 2015)

*TSA locks--wallyworld*

In the interest of fair advertising....

If you really like the concepts of 'locks' on your luggage, you don't need to mail-order, buy from the airport or pay high dollars.  The locks and locking-straps (etc...) are all available from your local discount store.  Spend as little as possible (IMHO) because the locks are (reportedly) frequently cut, broken or removed.  I also believe that the more complicated straps and cables have a tendency to catch on the automated distribution systems (like DEN ?), but that's just personal opinion.

http://www.walmart.com/c/kp/tsa-locks


----------



## hvsteve1 (Dec 27, 2015)

silentg said:


> We bought a couple of TSA approved locks, when we bought new luggage. Denise is right, they broke one of them off our suitcase in Rome, Italy. They put a note in my suitcase in Rhode Island that they searched my suitcase because I had put a can of tomatoes in the checked bag. They left the can in the bag. I understand why they have to check safety first! I just feel bad they checked thru our bag of dirty clothes cause we were on our way home!
> Silentg


 Why they wear gloves.


----------



## pedro47 (Dec 28, 2015)

taterhed said:


> In the interest of fair advertising....
> 
> If you really like the concepts of 'locks' on your luggage, you don't need to mail-order, buy from the airport or pay high dollars.  The locks and locking-straps (etc...) are all available from your local discount store.  Spend as little as possible (IMHO) because the locks are (reportedly) frequently cut, broken or removed.  I also believe that the more complicated straps and cables have a tendency to catch on the automated distribution systems (like DEN ?), but that's just personal opinion.
> 
> http://www.walmart.com/c/kp/tsa-locks



Thanks for sharing the information.
We used our TSA locks when flying & staying in ts resorts never a problem. Never a cut or broken lock.


----------



## dwojo (Dec 28, 2015)

TSA locks are available at Wal Mart, Kmart,Target or just about anywhere that has luggage. The package will be marked saying the locks are TSA approved.


----------



## silentg (Dec 28, 2015)

DeniseM said:


> Canned goods are so inexpensive, and heavy, why would you pack them?



A brand of crushed tomatoes I cannot get in Florida. Won't do it again!
Silentg


----------



## ThreeLittleBirds (Dec 29, 2015)

We recently had TSa remove the locks, put in a note, and they used a zip tie to secure the bag again.


----------



## Crif (Dec 29, 2015)

*TSA Lock*

Hi uop1497,

TSA has evolved from a one-size-fits-all security screening approach to a risk-based, intelligence-driven strategy designed to improve both security and the passenger experience. This approach permits us to provide expedited screening for trusted travelers and to focus on high-risk and unknown passengers at security checkpoints.

Many Shopping sites providing TSA approved Locks for luggage.

You can visit TSA site, Read rules regarding TSA Lock and bought luggage lock form market.

Best 
crif


----------



## Ron98GT (Dec 29, 2015)

Looks like I'm in the minority.  I use the TSA locks all the time, when we check bags that have zippers.  Samsonite spinners have integrated locks with no zippers, but allow TSA to use a master key 

There are 2 types of TSA locks.  The generic lower priced locks and the slightly more expensive ones that have a red sleeve that pops-up if the TSA does use their master key to open the locks.  The locks offer some security (or at least piece of mind), they let me know if someone was in the suitcase, and they keep the zippers from opening.

So far we have used them for multiple trips to Hawaii, along with trips to Italy, Aruba, NYC, and other US locations, without any problems.


----------



## uop1497 (Dec 30, 2015)

Thank you for your inputs about the TSA approved lock. 

 We went shopping at WallMart a few days ago and forget to stop by the luggage area to check the lock.   Will come back to see how much it costs before deciding whether I should buy TSA approved lock or not

My recent over sea trip a couple months ago, I locked my luggage , the check in desk did not say anything. When we went thru security clearance, DH got a call from ANA airline and ask him to provide them with the lock ID number so that they can unlock the luggage .

I do not know the cost of TSA approved lock, if it is not too expensive, I do not mind to have it cut occasionally by TSA personnel. However, if it cost a lot, we will use a cheap method to lock out luggage and will carry an extra lock with us.


----------



## taterhed (Dec 30, 2015)

uop1497 said:


> Thank you for your inputs about the TSA approved lock.
> 
> We went shopping at WallMart a few days ago and forget to stop by the luggage area to check the lock.   Will come back to see how much it costs before deciding whether I should buy TSA approved lock or not
> 
> ...



This should give you an idea...


----------



## Passepartout (Dec 30, 2015)

I just use zip-ties, and keep a stash of them in my carry-on bag. They're cheap, and it's evident when one is cut off. I buy them in bright, unusual colors as clear or black ones are everywhere. If TSA gets into a bag, they put a slip of paper inside telling that they've inspected it and they put on their own zip-tie.

The only PITA is having to dig out some nail clippers from my carry-on to cut the tie when I want into my checked bag.

Jim


----------



## elgabito (Dec 31, 2015)

If you have a zipper, any lock is worthless. 

http://youtu.be/tbpKhHwwtiY


----------

